# Help making surf fishing lights



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey I am looking into making fishing lights for the surf.I have heard I need to use par 64 can lights atleast 2-4. I plan on mounting them on a T shaped stand. I have questions on what to look for in the par 64 cans, or what to avoid. What style lights and watts should I be looking for. Any info wouild be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

First thing is to determine what size generator you have and size your lights accordingly. Cheaplights.com sells 1000 watt par 64 lights at a very good price. I use 2 on a Honda generator. If you use 2, par 64, 1000 watt lights, you need a 3000 watt generator.


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Floatin Doc,
I will be using a 5500 watt generator. So the 1000 watt is recomended I didn't know if they had brighter ones.I see refrence to long cans and short cans are the long ones recomended to make a narrow bright beam or do I need a short can to spread the light out a bit.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

check out cheaplights.com.... can get a good set of lights of of there and pick them up in houston


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I use 4 Par 64 1000 watt narrow spots and run em with a 5500 watt generator. I've never had any problems with that set up and its plenty of light. 2 lights are fine if you've only got a couple of people fishing but we normally run 4 anyway. I've never tried the floods but I've always heard the spots are better for penetrating the water.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Guys Thanks for the info I went by the Cheaplights.com store the guys knew exactly what I was looking for. I went with the Par 64 can lights with 1000 watt bulb. I picked up 2 for right now and will probably be getting 2 more shortly. Another question I have is are there any places" islands or Beaches" that dont allow the big lights. Or where can I go to find out the rules or Laws on using the spot lights. Thanks Again Guys !!!


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow this is cheap. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Wonder how the cheaplights.com setups will hold up in the salt. 

Maybe spray them down with some Corrosion X or something?


----------



## Surf-N-It (Jul 9, 2009)

These par64 cans with 1000W lamps work good for a lot of areas but may not be the best for surf fishing. Be sure to get the very narrow (FFN) spot lamps, instead of the narrow (FFP) spots. This will give the light much better penetration into the water. Also the higher they are set up, the better. This is all you can do to cut back on the amount of light reflecting back up into the air. If you want something brighter you probably will have to go with a HID light source. I use two 1500W metal halides on a 20 foot pole for the surf. They also are available in a narrow beam which is achieved by the reflector on the fixture, not the lamp. These also require a transformer to power them and are not as cost-friendly. Here is a pic. Also, I hear you cannot run a generator on Surfside beach anymore so scratch that one from your list...


----------

